# NREMT vs NYS test



## StopNgo1000 (May 29, 2012)

Hey everyone, been a long time since i've been on. I'm nearing the end of my EMT-B 6 month course (NYS tests 6/14 and 6/21) with Northshore LIJ and everything is going well. I passed all my tests thus far and have a good understanding of everything we learned. I picked up a EMT-B exam book by Kaplan to take a practice test and did so so (in the low 80's).
     The test is a former NREMT test and i was curious...is a NREMT test harder or easier then a state exam? I didnt know some of the questions and felt like we didn't go over them in class. So i'm not sure its its a harder test or i missed smething.


----------



## wigwag (May 29, 2012)

The NYS exam was MUCH easier than any practice exam I took.  I believe they are moving to national standards in the fall -- you are probably one of the last to take the current iteration.


----------



## StopNgo1000 (May 29, 2012)

So anyone going forward with take a national test ? Does that effect anyone with a regular NYS certification ?


----------



## dormyre (Jul 14, 2012)

A bunch of people at my company (ny) have both NYS and NREMT, the general consensus is that NYS is easier than the National but that since ny is going to the national you should get your nremt  if you can asap.

it won't affect your current cert. but when you need to renew you'll have take nremt


----------



## wigwag (Jul 14, 2012)

dormyre said:


> it won't affect your current cert. but when you need to renew you'll have take nremt



I believe if you renew the CME route instead of the test route, you won't have to take it:

http://www.health.ny.gov/nysdoh/ems/certification/cmerecert.htm


----------

